# AOSP kernel suggestion for audio woes?



## ipadl (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've been going back and forth between Liquid's 3.2 AOSP build and Skyraiders 1.3 build. I tend to like AOSP better, but one thing that I really miss about Skyraider is that I can leave my bluetooth headset turned on while my Tbolt is plugged into my stereo in the car and it only sends voice audio to my bluetooth while sending music to the headphone jack.

I just tried Imoseyon's 5.1.0, Tiamat's 1.1.5, and Xoom's 1.0.3 kernels (in addition to stock kernel) and they all do the same thing. All music audio currently goes to my bluetooth unless it's turned off. Anybody know of a kernel that does this?

Thanks in advance,

Seth


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

*You can try my newest nonsense beta ~AphAsiA~* Its not aosp, but it feels like it and should fix your bluetooth troubles...


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

nocoast said:


> You can try my newest nonsense beta ~AphAsiA~ Its not aosp, but it feels like it and should fix your bluetooth troubles...


I dont think he asked for a rom bro (that u made). Hes looking for a kernel that'll help with his AOSP not sense based rom. Im using tiamats 1.1.5 kernel and so far battery life is really good i dont use bluetooth however. But i have no problem with audio issues.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Really? You dont think he was looking for a rom? I couldnt tell...SEEING AS IT SAID IN THE TITLE 'kernel suggestion'. The fact remains that AOSP has had and will continue to have bluetooth/audio issues (it comes with the territory) regardless of what kernel you use. There is no kernel to suggest so I thought It might be nice to suggest an alternative option...I love rootzwiki but some people are thirsty to prove people wrong (even when its not a matter of wrong or right,) or to correct people (without something constructive or informative to follow the correction up with) here. All I was doing was trying to help. I find it personally insulting that you include the '(that u made)' part, and furthermore that was the whole point of me making it. I make nonSense Roms so people (including myself) can enjoy an experience similar to AOSP without some of the hassles it has. Load up aphasia and see how snappy it is. One of AOSP's biggest advantages is its speed, low latency. Aphasia actually runs excellently in both departments. So to recap, please don't insult my intelligence, In order for me to respond to threads/OP's I READ THEM. So your snooty remark helped no one (unless you think it benefited your reputation on the site?) Sometimes I wish rootz wasn't family friendly...

EDIT: looking back on my first post in this thread, I even preface it by saying "its not aosp." If that doesn't exemplify my acknowledgement of the fact that the OP's question/topic I don't know what is...

But jr, since your in the mood to be so helpful today, howabout you write a kernel that fixes all of his bluetooth woes? k thxbye


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

nocoast said:


> *You can try my newest nonsense beta ~AphAsiA~* Its not aosp, but it feels like it and should fix your bluetooth troubles...


Ya dont try to be helpful again! we dont like that kinda stuff around here.


----------



## ipadl (Jun 21, 2011)

No coast, I appreciate the offer and was looking at your ROM last night unrelated to your post. Might give it a shot. I have had some strange charging issues the past two nights with Liquid 3.2, so had to switch back to Skyraider for the time being. I appreciate the suggestion regardless of the fact that it wasn't exactly what I was originally looking for. In all honesty, Your suggestion was actually more helpful than jr313s, which is a bit ironic I think.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

All good brother, as a member of the community I just like this ecosystem to be friendly and helpful...Out of curiousity what were your chargining issues with 3.2? Before you switch back to skyraider you might want to wait a cpl hours...There will be a new (fully featured) sense rom that should be landing at our doorsteps later this afternoon


----------



## ipadl (Jun 21, 2011)

I flashed back to Liquid 3.2 two days ago (maybe Tuesday?) and put it on the charger that night with ~35% battery. Slept a few hours (long week this week), got up and had only 25% battery. Didn't seem to charge at all. Last night, went to bed with approx 17% battery, put it on the charger (and ensured that the device was charging prior to going to sleep). When I woke up (late) this morning, the phone was totally dead and I had to do a battery swap to get it to boot up.

with Skyraider, I haven't had any charging issues at all, but I seem to think that this might have been a problem the first time I flashed to this ROM a while back. I'll keep my eyes out for the new Sense ROM you refer to. I have my fingers crossed for ICS, though.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

ipadl, that sounds like more of an issue with your phone not reading batt stats properly (im positive in fact) Have you reset the battery stats? I promise Liquid 3.2 is not eating your battery...in fact its quite lean and efficient!


----------



## ipadl (Jun 21, 2011)

I will try your suggestion and wipe battery stats. I did notice today that I had the same problem (phone stopped charging overnight) after switching back to Skyraider). Strange behavior that I haven't seen before. I put it on my nightstand, the orange light comes on, and it shows charging occuring, but when I wake up, the phone is off and the battery is dead. . . Sorry to peg that on Liquid. It wasn't happening before flashing 3.2, so I assumed (wrongly) that it was due to the new ROM.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

How long have you had your phone for? Maybe a bad battery or charger if it starts charging and just stops, or maybe your usb port in your phone could b goin bad?


----------



## ipadl (Jun 21, 2011)

Good call on both of those items. I had the USB port repaired because it got damaged. Strange thing is that it seems to charge properly with my car charger, and properly when plugged into my computer. At this point, it doesn't charge right next to my bed. Both batteries that I have for the device charge appropriately, so it could possibly be the charger or cable next to my bed. I'll try to keep a better eye on it tonight. I reflashed Skyraider from scratch and also wiped battery stats. Hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

ipadl said:


> Good call on both of those items. I had the USB port repaired because it got damaged. Strange thing is that it seems to charge properly with my car charger, and properly when plugged into my computer. At this point, it doesn't charge right next to my bed. Both batteries that I have for the device charge appropriately, so it could possibly be the charger or cable next to my bed. I'll try to keep a better eye on it tonight. I reflashed Skyraider from scratch and also wiped battery stats. Hopefully that will do the trick.


Maybe its an outlet problem? (Unless of coarse you have other things pluged in). I've done that before. Plugged my phone in forgetting to flip the switch that powers the outlet. Seeing the orange light that was telling me my battery was low I thought it was the light telling me it was charging:'( lol

sent from my cordless talking machine


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Using my tbolt for music today at gym as I forgot my iPod. Using jdkernel on miui ics. Sounded greatvwith dsp boosting things. I noticed after I got a text it sounded horrible. Very tinny no volume. Closed out music and restarted it and sound was good again. I use Monster Turbine headphones


----------



## ipadl (Jun 21, 2011)

Outlet is sound, and for the past 2 days, I have checked to make sure the orange light was in charging mode (and the little bar or circle around the battery % was going up). Last night I double checked. Same problem this morning when I woke up. Phone was totally dead. Fiddled around with it, then jumped in the shower. When I came back, the phone was charging. We'll see what happens tonight. Thanks for the feedback, though.


----------

